
It's time to admit Apple Watch is a success - imartin2k
http://www.imore.com/who-watches-apple-watch-watchers
======
neuromancer85
Yeah, sure.

------
xevb3k
I find it pretty awesome. A lot more useful than I expected for sending quick
replies when on a call etc.

My biggest problem is keeping it charged. I actually think a lightening port
would help as I already have a bunch of mobile charges.

The inductive charger is way too expensive to buy a bunch (and there are no
cheap clones yet).

